
Facebook is reading your private messages and blocks you if it doesn't like - syck
http://444.hu/2016/11/14/facebook-is-reading-your-private-messages-and-blocks-you-if-it-doesnt-like-the-link-you-send-to-your-friends
======
a3n
Facebook wants to be a/the primary communication channel. And many individuals
want that too. Yet, Facebook asserts its right to control what you can and
can't communicate.

I think about that when people tell me "Yeah, I dislike facebook, but I have
to be on it, so that I can be in easy communication with group X."

OK. Sure. As long as Facebook approves of what you're communicating with X. I
guess you don't, for example, get to communicate everything you'd like to if
your X is nudist enthusiasts, or friends and family who are (fellow) nudist
enthusiasts. No vacation snaps for you, not even "privately". (And what a
funny term when applied to a Facebook or G+.)

Or possibly you have strong feelings about the recent US election. Now that
Facebook is accused of enabling fake news, will their new efforts to curb that
fake news disrupt the political bubble (of whichever flavor) you and your
correspondents live in? Will it spill over, and block you because you said "Z
is a racist, or a terrorist, or a criminal."

Private? I laugh.

